# Failte Towers - Charities turn down money offer



## The_Banker (2 Aug 2008)

Failte Towers starts on RTE tonight. It will probably be a rubbish show as most reality TV programmes are. However, it should raise a few bob for charity. 
It contains the usual list of "I want to be a celebrity" hopefulls but one thing that caught my 'eye' as it were was the problem one of the contestants had in getting a charity accepting her as its chosen charity.

Claire Tully (one of the contestants) did her Leaving Cert in 2003 and recieved the perfect results getting 600 points (the highest that can be got) and went on to TCD getting the highest graduate award when she recieved her Ph'D. She shocked many by choosing a career path as a topless Page 3 model.

Now each contestant must choose a charity which will receive financial renumeration from the text votes each person garners. Claire Tully chose 3 different Breast Cancer charities but none of the charities wanted to be associated with her and turned down the offer. A spokesperson for the Marie Keating Foundation was quoted as saying "A line has to be drawn in what we will be associated with".

This has to be a first. Charities turning down money! Each contestant will raise a minimum of €5,000.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2008)

*Re: Charities turn down money offer*



The_Banker said:


> This has to be a first. Charities turning down money!


I doubt it. I'd imagine that there have been previous cases of charities refusing support from what they consider inappropriate donors or sources based on their own ethical policies and mission statements? For example, and also...


----------



## The_Banker (2 Aug 2008)

*Re: Charities turn down money offer*



ClubMan said:


> I doubt it. I'd imagine that there have been previous cases of charities refusing support from what they consider inappropriate donors or sources based on their own ethical policies and mission statements? For example, and also...


 
Ok, it isn't the first. But I still find it hard to fathom why in this case the money has been turned down.

There is nothing unethical with regard to Page 3 topless photos from what I can see


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2008)

*Re: Charities turn down money offer*



The_Banker said:


> There is nothing unethical with regard to Page 3 topless photos from what I can see


You or I or others may not have a problem with it. Some others may though. It's hardly surprising that some charities might turn the offer down. And of course any publicity is good publicity for the programme in question too...


----------



## DavyJones (2 Aug 2008)

*Re: Charities turn down money offer*

You would think that if she shows her breasts alot, then the charities are fitting.


----------



## rmelly (2 Aug 2008)

*Re: Charities turn down money offer*

The charities may feel that being associated with her will adversely affect their ability to generate donations, they may just not want to he associated with 'Page 3' - which is fairly tacky (the Sun afterall), they may wish to control/manage their own publicity/image, they may feel that being associated with her will adversely affect their ability to function etc etc etc

Any of the above reasons is fine by me, and in the greater scheme of things, what's 5k or so? If she really want's to donate then she can do so anonymously afterwards...

Also, let's not imagine that the 'contestants' are doing this for charity.


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Aug 2008)

*Re: Charities turn down money offer*



rmelly said:


> Also, let's not imagine that the 'contestants' are doing this for charity.


I think that's precisely the point and, while I personally have nothing against Claire Tully showing her breasts wherever she wants to, I think the charities are making the right decision.


----------



## room305 (2 Aug 2008)

*Re: Charities turn down money offer*



The_Banker said:


> Claire Tully (one of the contestants) did her Leaving Cert in 2003 and recieved the perfect results getting 600 points (the highest that can be got) and went on to TCD getting the highest graduate award when she *recieved her Ph'D*. She shocked many by choosing a career path as a topless Page 3 model.


 
AFAIK she's only started studying for her PhD - I don't think she's received it yet.


----------



## Simeon (2 Aug 2008)

*Re: Charities turn down money offer*



ClubMan said:


> You or I or others may not have a problem with it. Some others may though. It's hardly surprising that some charities might turn the offer down. And of course any publicity is good publicity for the programme in question too...


If God had wanted us to go around naked we wouldn't have been born wearing clothes.


----------



## delgirl (2 Aug 2008)

*Failte Towers - Car Crash TV!*

So now we know what RTE are spending our licence fee on - car crash TV like Failte Towers!!

Having worked in the hotel industry for 20+ years, I thought this might be a good opportuntity for the 'great unwashed' to see what life is really like behind the scenes and how hard it is to run a hotel and get simple things like 100+ meals on the table on any given evening.

Who are these so called 'celebrities' anyway?  I have lived in the ROI now for 10 years and the only one I recognise (because she was lambasted in the media) was that Jennifer creature from the Apprentice.  Is the only way she make can make a living by appearing on reality TV?

The only credible person in the entire show, including the awful presenters, is Derry Clarke, who I am sure is now regretting his participation big time!

If this is all RTE has to offer for the millions they collect in licence fees.....


----------



## rmelly (3 Aug 2008)

*Re: Charities turn down money offer*



Simeon said:


> If God had wanted us to go around naked we wouldn't have been born wearing clothes.


 
So you don't wear clothes then?


----------



## Complainer (3 Aug 2008)

Perhaps the charities were concerned that these shows regularise the situation whereby basic public services are provided on a charitable basis, instead of by right. It is verging on criminal that these shows create an environment where 'Aw sure it's great that they are doing it for charity' is seen as normal, and schools/hospitals/disability services are begging for basic income.


----------



## sherib (3 Aug 2008)

I wasn't very impressed by the first course of F.T. either but maybe it'll get better. She may not fit the category of "celebrity" but I've always admired Evelyn Cusack, Meteorologist, and gave her a vote last night. Seems to be a cheap way for RTE to fill a bereft Summer schedule.

I'm not sure whether to support the "celebrity" I like or the named charity. It's a pretty harmless way to fund raise for charities. Just wonder, who will come out on top financially?  Will it be RTE in advertising revenue+ savings on a decent programme or the charities?


----------



## Sunny (3 Aug 2008)

I didn't recognise anyone on it apart from Evelyn Cusack and the one from the Apprentice. I don't even know who the idiot that is presenting it is so I switched off.


----------



## rmelly (3 Aug 2008)

*Re: Failte Towers - Car Crash TV!*



delgirl said:


> So now we know what RTE are spending our licence fee on - car crash TV like Failte Towers!!
> 
> Having worked in the hotel industry for 20+ years, I thought this might be a good opportuntity for the 'great unwashed' to see what life is really like behind the scenes and how hard it is to run a hotel and get simple things like 100+ meals on the table on any given evening.
> 
> ...


 
Did you watch this programme? If so then you've just helped justify its existence...


----------



## Simeon (3 Aug 2008)

*Re: Charities turn down money offer*



rmelly said:


> So you don't wear clothes then?


----------



## delgirl (3 Aug 2008)

*Re: Failte Towers - Car Crash TV!*



rmelly said:


> Did you watch this programme? If so then you've just helped justify its existence...


I watched it out of curiosity as I've been involved in the hotel business for a while, not because I like reality TV.  

I was just astonished at the 'amateurishness' of the whole production.  

One of the presenters even completely turned his back to the camera in the first few minutes of the programme.  

They were both stumbling over their words, maybe they had a drink at the bar before the show got underway?  

The one that was in the bar was asking guests questions who weren't wearing microphones and he even moved his own hand-held one away from his face when he asked a question, making it inaudible.

I certainly won't be watching it again.


----------



## sherib (3 Aug 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Room305*
> _AFAIK she's only started studying for her PhD - I don't think she's received it yet _


 Not sure she's studying for her PhD which, if true, is regrettable. According to an interview in yesterday's _Irish Times_:


> ......_so she has decided to specialise in HIV research. Last year she landed a PhD research place in Oxford, only to discover that she would have her research fees paid but would not qualify for a stipend to cover her living expenses, as UK students do. It made taking up the offer as impossibility._


 At a time when it is so important to encourage science students (and others of course), a la Peter Sutherland, in a knowledge economy, it's disappointing to see such a lack of support for our brightest graduates. This young woman is from a working class background and obtained a first degree in biochemistry and immunology from TCD. 

According to Peter S, our universities are sorely in need of substantial additional financial support and Irish universities are way down the list in league rankings *and *compare very unfavourably with Scotland and elsewhere. Since it's accepted that an important component of the _Celtic Tiger _was our well educated young population, surely all levels of education should be given *maximum* priority in the interest of Ireland Inc. We need a Visionary in government. Who????
PS The Irish Cancer Society has accepted Claire Tully's offer and proceeds will go to one of their programmes "Action Breast Cancer". 

PPS Apologies - I seem to have drifted off topic


----------



## Jody (4 Aug 2008)

Sorry to barge in but I just had to get my tuppence worth in on this one. I know that she originally approached some other breast cancer based charity but I understand their reluctance to have her out front (pardon the pun) for their campaigns. As a breast cancer patient in the past I can totally understand  the moral debate that it might have raised, it is such a sensitive time and every single person is different. Many find the mutilation of mastectomies and various treatments quite hard to deal with, as you would expect. I would think that the media would use the opportunity to publish topless photos of her and although I personally would not have a problem I can certainly see that there would be many who would not follow. I am delighted she has found a charity close to her heart and wish her the best !


----------



## Diziet (4 Aug 2008)

sherib said:


> At a time when it is so important to encourage science students (and others of course), a la Peter Sutherland, in a knowledge economy, it's disappointing to see such a lack of support for our brightest graduates. This young woman is from a working class background and obtained a first degree in biochemistry and immunology from TCD.



It is always difficult to attract funding for a PhD - her 1st class degree and 'working class background' are not that relevant. Lots of PhD candidates have 1st class degrees after all.

I would love to see more postgrad support grants, but when I did my PhD 15 years ago, I ended up working full time as a researcher and studying part time. It took a bit longer, but I did not whinge about the state not giving me a grant .

What encourages science students is the availability of well paid work. A bit like any other discipline really.


----------



## SarahMc (4 Aug 2008)

I'm with Jody on this.  The Board of Breast Cancer Carities are probably for the most part consisted of cancer survivors.  Part of the mission of these charities is to make women comfortable with their bodies post masectomy.  

I'm sure their decision was not taken lightly.


----------



## Purple (4 Aug 2008)

Jody said:


> Sorry to barge in but I just had to get my tuppence worth in on this one. I know that she originally approached some other breast cancer based charity but I understand their reluctance to have her out front (pardon the pun) for their campaigns. As a breast cancer patient in the past I can totally understand  the moral debate that it might have raised, it is such a sensitive time and every single person is different. Many find the mutilation of mastectomies and various treatments quite hard to deal with, as you would expect. I would think that the media would use the opportunity to publish topless photos of her and although I personally would not have a problem I can certainly see that there would be many who would not follow. I am delighted she has found a charity close to her heart and wish her the best !


This had not occurred to me... very good point.


----------



## cork (6 Aug 2008)

Diziet said:


> I would love to see more postgrad support grants.


 

I am thinking about doing some recearch work at the moment - there is no funding. But combing it with work might not be that bad.

Governments going on about research is all hot air.


----------



## Purple (6 Aug 2008)

cork said:


> I am thinking about doing some recearch work at the moment - there is no funding. But combing it with work might not be that bad.
> 
> Governments going on about research is all hot air.



If you think there is no money for research in third level try getting grants for research in industry!


----------



## room305 (6 Aug 2008)

Purple said:


> If you think there is no money for research in third level try getting grants for research in industry!


 
Depends on the research area I guess. Personally I've found that there is generally a lot of government grants available but few industrial grants.


----------



## The_Banker (7 Aug 2008)

I watched it last night for the first time. The presenters are rubbish, the format is a little different but I really enjoyed it.
It appears the programme makers are putting so much pressure on the "stars" that they are rebelling. Don Baker came close to punching one of the judges last night. It was brilliant...


----------



## Ceist Beag (7 Aug 2008)

The presenters really are muppets - but yeah the show is good craic alright - loved the Don Baker row, he really looked like he wanted to smack Derry Clark (and who could blame him!!). The editing is sloppy (switching from one day to the next and pretending that it's all the same day and such) but it's a bit of fun to watch! Some of those on it look like they're about to crack up!


----------



## Betsy Og (7 Aug 2008)

herself loves that junk, and I watch it for the craic. Don Baker was on the verge of pyschosis last night, twas excellent, he went from agreeing with Derry (who I cant stand) to wanting to box the head off him 5 seconds later in relation to the same point. 

Dear o dear Liz O'Kane (v southside) wont make a hang sangwidge and she working in a hotel kitchen, and the sister Deirdre doing cringey Costcutter ads, proof positive that the country is doomed !! 

The one thing I cant stand, and the rabble rousing Don was spot on re this point, is how sanctimonious the judges on these things are, they stick a load of cluless people into a situation where they are guaranteed to fail outright and then start castigating them for their failures.


----------



## dave28 (7 Aug 2008)

This programme should be titled "Big Brother's Apprentice in Hells X-Factor Kitchen "


----------



## Staples (8 Aug 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> Liz O'Kane (v southside)


 

Southside of Drogheda?  That's where she's from.


----------



## Betsy Og (11 Aug 2008)

Staples said:


> Southside of Drogheda? That's where she's from.


 
Where you not listeing to Charlie McCreevy? - the Southside, its not a place its a state of mind


----------



## Ash 22 (11 Aug 2008)

Must say I enjoy the show but I think Michelle should have been put out for her mooning act in front of the window. Think only one of the judges referred to it. She's a well known lady and what example did she send out by doing this.


----------



## The_Banker (11 Aug 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> Must say I enjoy the show but I think Michelle should have been put out for her mooning act in front of the window. Think only one of the judges referred to it. She's a well known lady and what example did she send out by doing this.


 
Somebody mooned... Big deal 

They are all cooped up in a hotel working hard to make money for charity. She may be well known (as well as any B or C celebrity I guess) but how is her mooning going to corrupt the minds of the Irish people?
Gimme a break.


----------



## Ash 22 (11 Aug 2008)

Personally I think it is unacceptable behaviour and done in public it is an offence. When small children see this I presume they think its ok for them to do this too. These celebs doing the show were not brow beaten into doing it and I wonder how many of them would do it if it were not being shown on tv? Michelle should have been sent home straight away in my opinion. Would she like it if somebody came in for an audition for "Your a Star" and done it in front of her?


----------



## scatriona (11 Aug 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> When small children see this I presume they think its ok for them to do this too.


 
Isn't it being aired after 9.30 watershed? so they should be in bed anyways......


----------



## Ash 22 (11 Aug 2008)

Well there certainly will be a younger age group still watching it. No matter what, in my opinion its still not acceptable behaviour.


----------



## The_Banker (11 Aug 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> Well there certainly will be a younger age group still watching it. No matter what, in my opinion its still not acceptable behaviour.


 
Now that you have explained it like that I must admit your right. She should be placed in a Magdelene Laundry for her er.. sin.

She should be told not to run back into the hotel either after being told she was staying for another night. Her ample bosoms moving like that might corrupt the younger people watching the show.


----------



## Ash 22 (11 Aug 2008)

The Banker.   I take it then that you think this behaviour is ok. Lets say your driving along the street tomorrow and some young teen does the same to you, I presume that would be fine too? Don't know your status but lets say you have a daughter and she does same to somebody, do you just ignore it ?


----------



## The_Banker (11 Aug 2008)

To be shown after the 9:00 PM watershed? I have no issues with it.
Michelle Heaton isn't a young teen and you are underestimating the Irish teen scene if you think that they will be influenced by what goes on in Failte Towers.

I don't have a daughter but if I had and she was over 18 I would not be annoyed or upset if she mooned someone in a fun situation. Teens today do a lot more outrageous stuff than mere mooning. I have a wife and if she mooned someone I would actually find it amusing.


----------



## Ash 22 (12 Aug 2008)

Certainly she's not a young teen, maybe she should act her age then.  It's all about showing example. Could'nt picture Bibi doing it, could you?  I don't think its amusing by any means. If my husband did it I can tell you I would be absolutely outraged.


----------



## diarmuidc (12 Aug 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> The Banker.   I take it then that you think this behaviour is ok. Lets say your driving along the street tomorrow and some young teen does the same to you, I presume that would be fine too? Don't know your status but lets say you have a daughter and she does same to somebody, do you just ignore it ?



Well I think it looks a bit foolish but wouldn't think much about it. I think you are blowing it *way* out of proportion. It's just a bare bum. If that's the worst teenagers are getting up to today I'd be surprised.


----------



## Ceist Beag (12 Aug 2008)

Ash ye need to chill out! If yer to be annoyed with anyone then be annoyed with RTE as they didn't have to show that bit of footage! Seriously tho as diarmuidc says you're blowing this way out of proportion!


----------



## Betsy Og (12 Aug 2008)

darn, missed that clip - copped the amble bosoms though, very impressive.

Seriously though, I think it was an awfully stupid thing for her to do, I'm surprised she doesnt have more cop, I dont find mooning very creative or funny and, whatever about teenagers, I think she made an eejit of herself. 

Dont see why anyone should be offended though, sure wasnt there dozens of bare arses on show when the naturists stayed.


----------



## Ash 22 (12 Aug 2008)

Call me old fashioned or do I belong to an era long gone? I know of a young guy who did something like this for a laugh and ended up in court for his actions.  The point I am really trying to make is when an impressionable age group see celebs doing the likes of this on tv, they probably think theres nothing wrong with it and its grand for them to do the same. We try to teach them respect for themselves and towards others.
 We had the Paul Galvin incident recently which created so much publicity and we heard about the example he should be showing, after all he only hit the refs notebook a blast in the heat of the moment. He did'nt pull his drawers down and expose his rear to Paddy Russell.  Pity they did'nt put him into Failte Towers.


----------



## MrMan (12 Aug 2008)

Paul Galvin plays a national sport which was shown in the afternoon to an audience packed with kids, I think more bare This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language and less aggression would be welcomed by all (though not Galvins).


----------



## The_Banker (12 Aug 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> Call me old fashioned


 
OK. Your old fashioned.


----------



## The_Banker (12 Aug 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> do I belong to an era long gone?


 
Yes.


----------



## sherib (12 Aug 2008)

I've gone off Michelle - blubbing to stay on the show. The worst trait of a manipulative female! If her bum was shown I missed it! When the Best Man of the Wedding party went upstairs with the Bride she tried to get the camera crew to follow them - nasty. Turned out they were all actors.

The programme started off saying only the hardest workers would be left. That's not what is happening. A guy from Galway always gets the highest vote yet I've never seen him work in any of the clips. Seems to be a contest about who gets the highest phone ins. Maybe only women are voting since the men escape every time? The bust-ups between Derry Clarke and Don Baker are great fun. I think they are real too. I didn't care for Jennifer at the start but she has improved no end and shown she is a grafter. Celebs?.......ahem. 

Stupid of me to take any of this seriously. I am just LOS


----------



## Ash 22 (12 Aug 2008)

Ah well I suppose everybody has their own ideas on whats right and wrong and are entitled to same.
The guy from Galway is an ex county footballer so I suppose as well as the western vote he has the gaa vote also. I think Brian is very good in the hotel, I reckon he could talk round any situation. Donna and Joe are good workers too. I don't mind who wins once its not Michelle or Don. The good thing at the end of it all is at least there are people benefiting from all this.


----------



## The_Banker (12 Aug 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> Ah well I suppose everybody has their own ideas on whats right and wrong and are entitled to same.
> The guy from Galway is an ex county footballer so I suppose as well as the western vote he has the gaa vote also. I think Brian is very good in the hotel, I reckon he could talk round any situation. Donna and Joe are good workers too. I don't mind who wins once its not Michelle or Don. The good thing at the end of it all is at least there are people benefiting from all this.


 
I will be voting for Michelle in the hope that she will continue to run around the hotel and in the hope that she might moon again.
Don will be getting my vote also as I want to see him deck the male judge (Derry) before the show ends.
And not forgetting good ole John Creedon (remember Terrance? sur, we are all Gods children) as he is from Cork and a Cork City FC fan.
I will be happy with any of the above 3 winning for the various reasons outlined.


----------



## Ash 22 (12 Aug 2008)

Yes you could see Michelle and Don making quite a go at running a hotel,--------into the ground possibly!


----------



## DeeFox (13 Aug 2008)

Did anyone see the state of Dickie Rock on last nights show?  Refusing to do his performance until he got a Vindaloo - what a diva!!  What next?  Throwing the telly out the window of the hotel because he didn't like RTE's summer schedule?


----------



## Ceist Beag (13 Aug 2008)

DeeFox said:


> Did anyone see the state of Dickie Rock on last nights show?  Refusing to do his performance until he got a Vindaloo - what a diva!!  What next?  Throwing the telly out the window of the hotel because he didn't like RTE's summer schedule?



Ehh in fairness it was all an act DeeFox - he was acting the maggot to make Michelle even more stressed for our viewing pleasure - ye wouldn't want to take it too seriously now like! Next you'll be telling me that group of Japanese tourists really did intend to stay there for the night as part of their trip, or that the wedding was real or that somebody really did steal those beer kegs!


----------



## The_Banker (13 Aug 2008)

In fairness to Dickie he apologised for his behaviour at the end so it was obvious he was put up to it. The whole show is staged..

Good to see John Creedon sing the CCFC song "The Rebel Army" as he was voted back into the house. John... Your a legend.


----------



## Ash 22 (13 Aug 2008)

Wonder if its the public vote or the judges that will decide the outright winner. My choice is Brian. He's really confident about anything he does. Michelle tends to whinge quite a bit. She can't hack too much pressure. I was sorry to see Donna and Joe go last night.


----------



## The_Banker (13 Aug 2008)

John Creedon survives again... Come on Cork!!


----------



## sherib (14 Aug 2008)

> Originally Posted by *The_Banker*
> _I will be voting for Michelle in the hope that she will continue to run around the hotel and in the hope that she might moon again._


In the chase to catch Michelle it looks like a three horse (man) race with Derry Clarke and the housewives choice, John Creedon, out there with a head start. That's based on the squeezing by the latter and the fact she was saved, for the third time, tonight by the restauranteur. 

More blubbing by said lady and whinging about her lack of sleep. Someone should tell her to spend less time putting on a kilo of make-up for the cameras and she'd get more sleep! Wouldn't you know only a female would notice these things. 

Delighted the footballer is gone, dial fatigue by the _GAA_. No personality and devoid of entertainment value. I'd like to see Brian, Jennifer or even Don win. That won't happen since the housewives of Ireland are voting en masse for the radio head, Creedon. Not the worst but far from the best.


----------



## The_Banker (14 Aug 2008)

sherib said:


> That won't happen since the housewives of Ireland are voting en masse for the radio head, Creedon. Not the worst but far from the best.


 
There is a major campaign going by the Cork City FC fans (not that we will be around much longer  ) to make sure John Creedon wins so it not just the housewives.


----------



## Ash 22 (14 Aug 2008)

I think Brian would be a worthy winner. He has fantastic personality, boundless energy, no whinging or giving out. We don't hear any negative comments about him from the judges either. It will be interesting to see the outcome.


----------



## Betsy Og (14 Aug 2008)

he (Brian) seemed a bit consciously camp or OTT at the start but maybe you get immune to that after a while


----------



## Elphaba (14 Aug 2008)

Failte Towers is manure.


----------



## Ash 22 (14 Aug 2008)

I must say I enjoy it very much. Obviously not everybodys cup of tea!


----------



## The_Banker (16 Aug 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Failte Towers is manure.


The format is no better or no worse than any other reality TV show doing the rounds. However, where RTE (or the production company) fall down is in the editing and the presenting. The editing is poor and the presenting is the worse I have ever seen.

That said, somebody likes the actual concept because TV companies in other countries appear to want to buy the programme. No doubt they will make a better fist of it than the amateurs running it here.


----------



## truthseeker (16 Aug 2008)

The_Banker said:


> The format is no better or no worse than any other reality TV show doing the rounds. However, where RTE (or the production company) fall down is in the editing and the presenting. The editing is poor and the presenting is the worse I have ever seen.



Havent been watching it except while flicking through the channels one night during the week, as far as the presenting went i only saw 2 minutes of 2 guys standing in front of a crowd of people while shouting into mikes - is that not similar to a lot of reality type shows (thinking davina shouting into mike at big brother eviction type scenarios). Other than that just caught the odd minute here and there of people rushing about in kitchens looking confused, seemed to me to again be similar to reality type shows.

Is it worse than some of the other tripe out there? (like celebrity love island or im a celebrity get me out of here)?


----------



## Ash 22 (16 Aug 2008)

Its light hearted and funny and gives us a laugh. It comes on after the nine o'clock news and the way things are in the world right now we need a laugh to lift our spirits from the doom and gloom of the reports of George Lee and his fellow reporters. So the timing is just right for it to cheer us up at the end of the day.


----------



## The_Banker (17 Aug 2008)

John Creedon wins.

Yet another victory for Cork...

Come on The Rebels!


----------



## sherib (18 Aug 2008)

What a surprise 

A cheap programme - most of the filming shown tonight had already been shown _repeatedly. _When some candidates have an unfair voting advantage due to being well known (e.g. Creedon and the GAA chap) that removes any possibility of a fair voting system for the public. In a horse race, the favourites are handicapped to even the odds. The best known personality won - that's all. 

The result was so predictible I couldn't be bothered wasting any more votes.


----------



## Ash 22 (18 Aug 2008)

The_Banker said:


> John Creedon wins.
> 
> Yet another victory for Cork...
> 
> Come on The Rebels!


 
Why what else are Cork after winning lately?


----------



## Teabag (18 Aug 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> Why what else are Cork after winning lately?



They lost the Minor AI semi-final yesterday to GALWAY.


----------



## Ash 22 (18 Aug 2008)

I suppose they have high hopes to beat the Kingdom next week-end?


----------

